# gas cylinder explosion in Velez-Malaga



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

The explosion happened during a festival in the town

At least 77 people have been injured in a gas cylinder explosion in a cafe in Velez-Malaga in southern Spain, say officials.

A spokesman for Andalucia region's emergency unit said five people were being treated for serious – but not life-threatening – injuries.

The explosion which happened at about 5pm GMT at La Bohemia cafe. A festival was taking place in Velez-Malaga at the time.
Most people suffered cuts and bruises in the blast
: Most people suffered cuts and bruises in the blast

Video footage posted on social media showed people fleeing a fire inside the cafe, with the street outside covered in debris.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just heard this on the news , shocking !

Jo xx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I saw the report of what had happened on the Diario Sur website about 7pm last night, and shortly afterwards a neighbour came to the door to ask if we'd heard about it. His daughter had been down at the Féria and wasn't far away from where the explosion happened but thankfully wasn't hurt. It will have been a terrifying time for very many families in Vélez as even if they weren't there themselves they will have had family members or friends who were. 

I was at home all afternoon and didn't hear anything, no explosion and not even any sirens.

According to the Diario Sur report, employees of the bar smelt gas and raised the alarm which enabled customers to be evacuated just before the explosion Thank goodness they did or things could have been so much worse.

Apparently the Ayuntamiento were considering whether or not to cancel the rest of the Féria but I don't know yet what was decided. Reports said that the Alcalde had gone to the hospital to check on the victims.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

More details about what happened are in Diario Sur this morning. Apparently they have decided to let the rest of the Féria go ahead (whether that's the right decision or not I'm not sure, but I guess it's a difficult call to make). Had there been any fatalities I'm sure they would have cancelled straight away.


Â«Salimos corriendo porque nos temimos lo peor, una bomba o un ataque terroristaÂ» . SUR.es

I'm disgusted to see that some idiots commenting on the Daily Mail website are saying that it was a terrorist attack which is being covered up by the authorities to protect the tourist trade. Just shows how little they know about it as Vélez has very little tourism.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We've just been past the site of the explosion whilst out to buy our newspaper this morning. It is taped off, the Police Scientific Unit van is there and there is a big clear-up operation going on. Incredibly, the damage looks to have been confined only to the bar premises involved, even the windows on the buildings next door and opposite to it are not damaged.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

We have just arrived in Bilbao, he turned the tv on and that was on, I dont understand what they were saying but my first comment to Steve was "Lynn lives there, I will go on the forum to check she is ok". Fortunately you and your family were not involved and no-one was seriously injured. Glad you have posted Lynn.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

SandraP said:


> We have just arrived in Bilbao, he turned the tv on and that was on, I dont understand what they were saying but my first comment to Steve was "Lynn lives there, I will go on the forum to check she is ok". Fortunately you and your family were not involved and no-one was seriously injured. Glad you have posted Lynn.


Thank you, that's very kind. I've yet to meet anyone I know who was involved, in fact we met a Spanish couple who live near us near the site of the explosion this morning, and THEY had to ask ME what had happened, as they'd known nothing about it!


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> Thank you, that's very kind. I've yet to meet anyone I know who was involved, in fact we met a Spanish couple who live near us near the site of the explosion this morning, and THEY had to ask ME what had happened, as they'd known nothing about it!


I read on UK news websites around 70 people were injured, 4 seriously, I saw a video on BBC news site and like you said the damage is mostly confined to the restaurant but it still looks bad enough.  I also read that due to the quick thinking of the chef many people escaped injury. Glad to hear you and those you know are ok.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> More details about what happened are in Diario Sur this morning. Apparently they have decided to let the rest of the Féria go ahead (whether that's the right decision or not I'm not sure, but I guess it's a difficult call to make). Had there been any fatalities I'm sure they would have cancelled straight away.
> 
> 
> Â«Salimos corriendo porque nos temimos lo peor, una bomba o un ataque terroristaÂ» . SUR.es
> ...


Pleased you are OK, it is such uncertain times we live in, and SOME people will always presume it is terrorists, if the chef smelled gas then that it was it probably was, no matter what caused the incident it is sad people were hurt, bloomin DM at their usual tricks again.


----------

